# New Kid On The Block



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

This is an SP that has interchangeable barrels (switch in less than a minute) and has an extremely strong action. The "Thor" has a number of cartridge options, a strong ejector and a light trigger pull. The action is an artillery-eclipsing block lock which makes it very strong. Barrels are 14 inches, but plans (I think) are to make some 16 inch barrels for the WSM cartridges and maybe some others.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

OOOH Ugly!


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

This doesn't look ugly to me.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

That doesn't look ugly to me either. Of course until I see the price!
:lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Reminds me of the gun from death wish 3. Ahh, good times.


----------



## xphunter (Mar 30, 2005)

I just got offf the phone with E.A.A. (European American Armory) 800-536-4442.
I learned that they do have some "Thor" Single Shot Pistols in stock currently. If you are a dealer or you can have your dealer contact them and they will direct to wholesalers to purchase the pistol.
Cartridges at this time are (All are blue, 14 inch barrels with no fluting or porting):
223
45-70
375 Win.
44Mag.


----------

